# Sick from Heartguard Plus



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I gave Reo his first Heartguard Plus pill yesterday about noon and by 4pm, he had diarrhea and vomiting. He vomited 4 times and I could see pieces of the Heartguard in there. Thank goodness he's feeling back to his normal self today. We're going to the vet on Wednesday for another issue and will discuss alternatives with her. Has anyone else's Hav had trouble with the Heartguard plus and what did you use instead? I can't tell if they make plain Interceptor anymore and everything else has multiple ingredients.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper used to throw up every time, it took me a few months to realize it was pieces of the Heartgard I was seeing. My vet suggested cutting it in small pieces and mixing it in her food. I tried it and have not had a problem since. She didn't have the diarrhea 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> I gave Reo his first Heartguard Plus pill yesterday about noon and by 4pm, he had diarrhea and vomiting. He vomited 4 times and I could see pieces of the Heartguard in there. Thank goodness he's feeling back to his normal self today. We're going to the vet on Wednesday for another issue and will discuss alternatives with her. Has anyone else's Hav had trouble with the Heartguard plus and what did you use instead? I can't tell if they make plain Interceptor anymore and everything else has multiple ingredients.


They no longer make Interceptor and will not make it again. We had a Novartis rep speak to us at our kennel club meeting on Monday and she was pushing Sentinel and Sentinal Spectrum which contain the ingredient which was in Interceptor, plus others.

Glad to hear that Reo made a fast recovery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had the diarrhea problem with my pups. I now give them 1/2 a dose with one meal and half a dose a day or two later. That seems to have helps. I like the idea of Julie's of breaking it up. I will probably start doing that too.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont give my dogs heartworm at all.


----------

